# How To Brighten Up A Dirty Acl?



## Gint (Oct 3, 2004)

I was just wondering does anyone have any tested methods to clean an acl label. I have a few that are dirty and need some attention but I don't want to use some cleaner or scrubbie on it that will wear it off. I thought I read something on a previous post about cleaning them but couldn't find it again, and the others didn't have much detail. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## flasherr (Oct 3, 2004)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Rust_stain/m_11795/tm.htm

 I have found that Barkeepers friend is the best thing to get really bad stains off without hurting the ACL. To brighten it up you can apply furniture polish, Baby oil, cooking oil, or spray a thin even coat of a clear coat on it. Hope this helps you some. Above is a link from an earlier post on cleaning
 Brian


----------



## Gint (Oct 3, 2004)

Thank you very much! Stain is completely gone.[]


----------

